# Yiddish: פאלשׁטענדיגע אויסנאבּע



## Lyddie27

Hi, 
So I am attempting to cite a Yiddish poem found in a Yiddish book that was scanned and put online in a database. I've decided to include the original Yiddish (in Hebrew characters) and a translation of the title, publisher, etc. 

Here is the title:
עדעלשטאט'ס
פאלקס-געדיכטע.

נייע
פאלשׁטענדיגע אויסנאבּע
פון
אללע זיינע ליעדער

What I have so far:
Edelstadt's
People's Poetry
New ????? ?????
from/of
all of his friends 

I can't find either פאלשׁטענדיגע or אויסנאבּע in any dictionary, but google translate is giving me "false exits" which makes no sense. 
Here is the title page:



 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lyddie27

Alright, with some research, and some fiddling with letters, I think I've got "understanding" and "exit." Perhaps this could mean in this case, notes and afterword/post-script?

Here is the link to the book:
http://ia801407.us.archive.org/8/items/nybc203259/nybc203259.pdf


----------



## duvija

'output' or 'issue', for 'oysgabe'
It sounds like it's German Yiddish.


----------



## fdb

“neue vollständige Ausgabe von alle(n) seine(n) Lieder(n)”; “new complete edition of all his songs”.


----------



## duvija

So it is German Yiddish! at least the spelling of 'alle' which doesn't have a double l in Yiddish.


----------



## Lyddie27

Thanks all! It's interesting-I was having better success just transliterating and translating from German, despite the fact that the poet was born in Russia!


----------



## Drink

duvija said:


> So it is German Yiddish! at least the spelling of 'alle' which doesn't have a double l in Yiddish.



It used to be relativey common to Germanize the spelling of Yiddish. That has nothing to do with "German Yiddish", only with the spelling.

It says "naye folshtendige oysgabe fun ale zayne lider". The two words "folshtendig" and "oysgabe" are borrowings from German, which was relatively common as well. אויסגאַבע (oysgabe), and the more Yiddishized spelling פֿולשטענדיק (fulshtendik) do appear in my Yiddish dictionary.


----------



## duvija

But this is 'falshtendike' or 'farshtendike'. Strange that an 'u' would be spelled as 'a'. I assume it was spoken by 'yekes'  so it would be
German Yiddish, in my book. And it would end in 'g' and not with final devoicing, but perhaps it's spelled with the devoicing included.


----------



## Drink

It's certainly folshtendige, not fal- or far-. The letter א can be either "a" or "o" if it does not have a vowel mark under it to disambiguate. What I'm trying to say is that this was _not_ spoken or written by a yeke. The only reason it was spelled folshtendige instead of fulshtendike is because there was a believe that the German spelling vollständig was more "correct", since it was also believed that Yiddish was "corrupted German", therefore publishers, who were of course familiar with Standard German, tried to Germanize Yiddish spelling. This was very common and found in the majority of published Yiddish literature in Eastern Europe and later America, before the YIVO standard orthography became more popular.


----------



## berndf

duvija said:


> And it would end in 'g' and not with final devoicing, but perhaps it's spelled with the devoicing included.


It is a declined form, פאלשׁטענדיג*ע*. I don't understand how final devoicing would factor in here.


----------



## duvija

berndf said:


> It is a declined form, פאלשׁטענדיג*ע*. I don't understand how final devoicing would factor in here.



In my Yiddish (Poylish) , the sound is a [k] -from the base form, even if here is declined-, but it's spelled with a 'g'. I'm not sure how it's pronounced in German.


----------



## berndf

duvija said:


> I'm not sure how it's pronounced in German.


No devoicing if followed by a sonorant. So, no devoicing in _vollständige_ but devoicing in _vollständigste_.


----------

